# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Phú Quốc - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Phu Quoc

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Phú Quốc* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Phú Quốc*.

*Rượi sim rừng*

Nếu Đà Lạt và Ninh Thuận nổi tiếng với đặc sản rượu nho thì xứ đảo Phú Quốc hấp dẫn khách du lịch bởi một loại rượu rất đặc biệt mà cả Tây Nam Bộ, chỉ nơi đây mới có. Loại rượu này có hương vị đặc biệt thơm ngon không kém một thứ rượu ngoại nào. Đó là rượu sim được làm từ trái sim chín.



Rượu sim rừng - sản vật xứ đảo

Ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, chỉ duy nhất đảo Phú Quốc của tỉnh Kiên Giang là có cây sim. Rừng sim Phú Quốc nhiều vô kể, đi đâu cũng gặp, nhiều nhất là ở các khu rừng phòng hộ Hàm Ninh, Dương Tơ, Cửa Dương.



Rừng sim Phú Quốc nhiều vô kể

Cây sim có 2 loại, đó là Hồng sim và tiểu sim, đều có lá mặt dưới màu trắng có lông, trái khi chín có màu tím đen. Trái sim dùng làm rượu ở Phú Quốc chủ yếu là hồng sim. Hầu như sim ra hoa và có trái quanh năm, nhưng theo những người chế biến cho biết, thì vụ sim vào tiết xuân cho trái có chất lượng tốt nhất, có nhiều mật ngọt và là nguyên liệu tốt nhất để làm ra thứ rượu sim có hương vị thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng.



Vụ sim vào tiết xuân cho trái có chất lượng tốt nhất

Người đầu tiên chế biến thành công rượu trái sim ở Phú Quốc vào năm 1997 là ông Mặc Văn Nghiêm mà người dân quen gọi là chú Bảy Giáo. Ông Nghiêm học được cách ép, ngâm ủ, lên men trái sim từ bí quyết của đồng bào dân tộc Tây Nguyên. Rượu sim có màu vàng trong suốt rất đẹp, có mùi thơm đặc trưng của trái sim rừng, khi uống có vị ngọt thanh pha lẫn vị chát. Rượu sim giúp cho việc tiêu hóa thức ăn, trị được các chứng nhức mỏi ở những người lớn tuổi. 



Ông Bảy Giáo - người đầu tiên chế biến thành công rượu sim Phú Quốc

Giờ đây cùng với nấm tràm, gỏi cá trích, nước mắm, rượu sim Phú Quốc đã trở thành một sản vật đặc biệt mà khách du lịch gần xa đến đây đều muốn thưởng thức và mang về làm quà cho người thân.

*Nước mắn Phú Quốc*

Trong mỗi bữa cơm gia đình của người Việt Nam không thể thiếu đến hương vị nước mắm. Dù chế biến bất cứ món ăn gì từ chiên, xào, kho hay nước chấm…, từ các món ăn dân dã đến món ăn sang trọng…đều phải sử dụng nước mắm. Có thế nói nước mắm là biểu tượng rất riêng của văn hóa ẩm thực Việt Nam. Nói đến nước mắm thì ai ai cũng nghĩ đến nước mắm cá cơm đặc sản của đảo Phú Quốc, tỉnh Kiên Giang. Được biết, làng nghề sản xuất nước mắm Phú Quốc đã được hình thành và phát triển từ 200 năm nay.




Nước mắm Phú Quốc, phải được làm từ con cá cơm bắt tại vùng biển Phú Quốc, cá cơm nơi khác không bằng. Do vùng biển này có 1 loại tảo rất đặc trưng làm nguồn thức ăn cho cá nên thịt cá cơm rất ngon, thơm. Người làm nước mắm tuyển lựa nguồn nguyên liệu rất kỹ. Phải là con cá cơm sọc tiêu, cá cơm than, cá cơm phấn chì. Mùa này đang là mùa của những lọai cá cơm trên. Nếu đánh bắt cá vào mùa khác cũng không thể cho ra được lọai nước mắm đặc trưng của Phú Quốc.

Cá đánh bắt được rửa sạch, loại bỏ tạp chất, rồi trộn ướp muối ngay khi cá còn tươi trong. Gài nén ủ chượp vào thùng gỗ, một số lọai cây gỗ quý trên rừng, chứ không ướp vào các bồn xi măng. Đây là theo phương pháp truyền thống, cộng khí hậu, nguồn nước, môi trường sinh thái… để đủ 12 tháng sẽ cho ra một sản phẩm nước mắm mà không thể ở đâu cũng làm được. Một đặc tính nữa rất riêng biệt khiến ta không thể nhầm lẫn nước mắm Phú Quốc với các sản phẩm nước mắm khác là màu cánh gián đậm, trong và mùi thơm nhẹ rất riêng, vị mặm, vị ngọt có cả vị béo của đạm đã tạo mùi vị đặc trưng của nước mắm Phú Quốc. Và chỉ có sản xuất ngay tại trên hòn đảo này, mới cho ra loại nước mắm ngon như thế, dù cùng loại cá cơm, nguồn nước, tay nghề đó nhưng khi mang vào đất liền hoặc vùng biển khác sản xuất, chất lượng kém xa so với sản xuất tại đảo.

Nước mắm Phú Quốc ngon như vậy, nên thị trường trong và ngòai nước nhan nhản thương hiệu này. Ước tính hàng năm, cả nước tiêu thụ hàng trăm triệu lít nước mắm nhãn hiệu Phú Quốc. Thật ra hàng năm hòn đảo này chỉ sản xuất khỏang 12 triệu lít nước mắm. Chính vì vậy, giữa năm 2001, Cục Sở Hữu Trí Tuệ Việt Nam đã cấp giấy công nhận độc quyền chỉ dẫn địa lý. Và chỉ có nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm ngay tại Phú Quốc và đạt một số tiêu chuẩn do Hội nước mắm đưa ra mới được sở hữu tên gọi này.

Theo ông Thảnh- Phó Giám Đốc Sở Khoa Học và Công nghệ tỉnh Kiên Giang, việc cấp chỉ dẫn địa lý cho sản phẩm nước mắm có ý nghĩa rất lớn đối với đời sống của người dân huyện đảo, kinh tế huyện từ đó cũng phát triển mạnh, khai thác được tiềm năn, thế mạnh của biển. Phân tích thêm về những lợi ích trên, chị Nguyễn Thị Tịnh - Chủ tịch Hội nước mắm Phú Quốc cho biết:

Từ những lợi ích thiết thực trên, Hội nước mắm đã tiến hành bước tiếp theo là đăng ký slogo chung cho 86 thành viên của Hội. Nói về ý nghĩa của slogo chung này, chị Nguyễn Thị Tịnh cho biết thêm:

Để sản phẩm nước mắm của địa phương luôn ổn định về chất lượng, thời gian qua Sở Khoa học và Công nghệ tỉnh Kiên Giang cùng Hội nước mắm Phú Quốc liên tục tổ chức các lớp tập huấn về tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an tòan thực phẩm, về kỹ thuật lên mem, cách bảo quản…. đồng thời nâng cao ý thức về việc xây dựng và bảo vệ thương hiệu cho sản phẩm của doanh nghiệp mình. Nhờ vậy, hiện đã có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp đã có thương hiệu nổi tiếng như nước mắm Khải Hòang, Thịnh Phát, Hưng Thạnh, Phụng Hưng…. Tuy đã có chỉ dẫn địa lý nhưng làm sao quản lý, bảo vệ thương hiệu này đừng để người khác xâm phạm thì rất khó, cần sự phối hợp của nhiều ngành. Giải pháp trước mắt theo anh Tường- chuyên viên phòng sở hữu trí tuệ cho biết:

Nước mắm Phú Quốc từ lâu đã có tiếng trên thị trường. Giờ đây cộng thêm sự hỗ trợ của các cấp, các ngành, chắc chắn nước mắm Phú Quốc sẽ có chỗ đứng thực sự vững chắc trên thương trường trong xu thế hội nhập và thương hiệu này sẽ còn tiến xa nhằm đem lại cuốc sống ấm no cho người dân Phú Quốc nói riêng, quê hương cách mạng Phú Quốc nói chung.

----------


## thietht

*Nấm tràm Phú Quốc*

Năm nào cũng vậy, khi những cơn mưa đầu mùa ở Phú Quốc bắt đầu nặng hạt, người dân ở đảo lại đổ xô vào rừng hái nấm. Có người đi hái nấm vì kế sinh nhai nhưng cũng có người đi hái nấm chỉ vì niềm vui và niềm vui ấy mỗi năm chỉ đến một lần. 



Nấm tràm Phú Quốc

Rừng Phú Quốc mùa khô lá rụng phủ một lớp lá vàng ươm như chiếc áo khoác của thiên nhiên, e ấp che đậy để giữ cho lớp đất bên dưới luôn mát mẻ, nuôi dưỡng những lớp meo nấm phát triển chờ mùa mưa tới. 

Sau những cơn mưa đầu mùa tưới ướt đẫm những cánh rừng, những tai nấm tràm tí hon cũng bắt đầu đội đất chui lên từng đám dưới tán rừng tràm, rừng mua, rừng sim và những trảng tranh dọc theo bờ sông, ven suối. Những tai nấm sau một mùa khô hạn bỗng bật dậy chui lên thành từng cụm lô nhô lấp ló dưới lớp lá khô sau một đêm mưa tầm tã. 

Bữa đầu tiên nấm chỉ bằng đầu đũa, ngày thứ hai đã lớn bằng ngón chân và sang hôm thứ ba thì đã phỗng phao như cái bánh bò ngoài chợ. Đó là cũng là lúc bà con ở đảo vào rừng hái nấm về nhà. 

Giống nấm tràm mau lớn nhưng cũng chóng tàn, nên phải hái nấm trong vòng một tuần sau cơn mưa đầu tiên, nếu trễ những cây nấm sẽ lụi tàn, trở về với đất. Thế là phải chờ một năm sau mới mọc lại. 

Mùa nấm tràm người ta vào rừng hái nấm như đi hội. Áo xanh, áo đỏ, áo vàng của các cô gái hái nấm thấp thoáng trong những lùm sim; các em nhỏ nhát gan không dám vào sâu trong rừng thì hái nấm dọc theo bờ suối; các ông bà già không đi xa được cũng mon men ở bìa rừng gần nhà để kiếm nấm. 

Người Phú Quốc xa quê thường chạnh lòng, bâng khuâng nhớ đảo mỗi khi xuất hiện cơn mưa đầu mùa: Nấm tràm trở lại! 

Nấm tràm sau khi hái về, gọt bỏ lớp vỏ dính đất dưới chân, rửa sạch, luộc chín rồi ngâm nước lạnh để dành ăn dần. Có khi trời nắng tốt đem nấm đi phơi khô để được lâu hơn. Các nhà hàng ở Phú Quốc thường trữ nấm trong tủ đông quanh năm để bán cho khách phương xa ra thăm đảo như một món ăn độc đáo của người dân bản địa. 



Những cây nấm lấm lem bùn đất được tắm gội sạch sẽ, giờ trông óng mượt bắt mắt. Có người cho rằng, những chất tinh túy từ đất, từ cát và từ những thảm lá mục trong rừng được cây nấm hấp thụ, chắt lọc và "dâng hiến" cho con người. Cho nên, khi ăn nấm tràm ta cảm thấy vị ngọt ngào mềm mại của cây nấm, vị mằn mặn, chua chua của đất miền biển, mùi thơm của lá mục dưới tán rừng, mùi hương mộc mạc vô cùng bình dị mà không phải ai cũng được nếm trải trong cuộc đời của mình. 

Cách chế biến món ăn từ nấm tràm cũng đơn sơ, mộc mạc như chính cây nấm vậy. Nấm tươi được nấu với hải sản như tôm, cá, mực. Nấm khô thì xào với bào ngư hoặc hải sâm. Người miền biển "ngán" hải sản thì nấu nấm tràm với thịt gà, thịt heo và trứng. 

Nhưng dù có nấu với bất cứ cái gì thì nấm tràm vẩn là... nấm tràm, vẫn vị ngọt ngào, chua mặn của đất, vẫn mùi thơm nồng của lá ủ trong rừng mà không có bất kỳ mùi hương nào lấn át được. Nhưng có lẽ cái vị độc đáo nhất, chỉ nấm tràm mới có là vị đắng nơi cổ họng sau khi ăn xong bát canh nấm. Vị đắng như một lời giao hẹn… hẹn mùa nấm năm sau! 

*Hải sản khô Phú Quốc*

Đến với Phú Quốc, quý khách không những được tận hưởng những giây phút vui chơi, thư giãn thật sảng khoái cùng với thiên nhiên, biển cả mà còn được thưởng thức những đặc sản của hòn đảo Ngọc. Và khi tạm biệt, quý khách đừng quên mang về những món quà đặc sản của miền biển đảo để làm quà cho gia đình, người thân và bạn bè. Một trong những đặc sản đó là : Khô Hải Sản Phú Quốc. Xin giới thiệu quý khách một cơ sở uy tín tại Phú Quốc : Tiệm khô Huỳnh Phước.




Tiệm khô Huỳnh Phước chuyên kinh doanh các loại khô đặc sản tại Phú Quốc, rất UY TÍN về CHẤT LƯỢNG cũng như GIÁ CẢ. Tiệm khô Huỳnh Phước có rất nhiều mặt hàng đặc sản khô rất phong phú : Tôm khô, khô Mực, khô cá Thiều, khô cá Đuối, khô cá bè Trang, khô cá Thu, khô cá Nhồng, khô cá Chét …




Du khách tham quan và mua sắm tại Tiệm Khô Huỳnh Phước


Tôm khô


Khô mực


Khô cá Bè Trang


Khô Thiều


Đặc biệt Tiệm khô Huỳnh Phước còn cung cấp những đặc sản cao cấp như : Bào Ngư, Vi cá, Hải Sâm, bím Hải Cẩu, Sá Sùng, Hải Mã, Hải Long, cá Thu ốp, cá bè Trang sình, Mực Một Nắng …




Vi cá


Hải Sâm (Đồn Đột)


Ngoài ra để thuận tiện quý khách mua quà, chúng tôi còn phục vụ các loại đặc sản Phú Quốc nổi tiếng như :Nước mắm Phú Quốc, Tiêu Phú Quốc, Hồng Tiêu Phú Quốc, Rượu Sim Phú Quốc, Rượu Hải Mã …

----------


## thuydn

Cùng  với những sản phẩm như nước mắm, ngọc trai, rượu sim và du lịch nổi  tiếng trong và ngoài nước, hồ tiêu Phú Quốc được mọi người biết đến là  đặc sản đặc trưng của hòn đảo ngọc này. Được mệnh danh là “Vương quốc hồ  tiêu” bởi diện tích lớn, trồng tập trung và chất lượng cao hơn so với  tiêu trồng ở các nơi khác. Tiêu Phú Quốc nổi tiếng vì vỏ mẩy, hạt chắc,  cay và thơm nồng.









Cơ sở tiêu Sáng Lợi chuyên kinh doanh các sản phẩm tiêu các loại như : tiêu sọ nguyên hạt, tiêu sọ xay, tiêu chín nguyên hạt, muối tiêu, muối ớt, tiêu ngào đường … Sản phẩm tiêu của Cơ sở Sáng Lợi đã đạt “Sản phẩm tiêu biểu nông thôn” năm 2011.


 

 

 
Là đối tác cung cấp, thu mua, chế biến tiêu hàng đầu tại Phú Quốc, Cơ sở tiêu Sáng Lợi đã và đang phát triển mạnh mẽ ở thị trường trong nước và đang hướng đến xuất khẩu ra nước ngoài.






Tiêu Phú Quốc là một đặc sản địa phương và là món quà độc đáo với khách du lịch gần xa. Quý khách có thể tham quan và mua sắm các sản phẩm tiêu Sáng Lợi tại cơ sở hoặc tại Chợ đêm Phú Quốc.






*Cơ sở tiêu SÁNG LỢI*
                   Đ/c : 55 Lý Thường Kiệt  – Dương Đông – Phú Quốc
                   ĐT : (0773)980.178 – 0918.472.445 – 01699.222.722

Cơ sở tiêu Sáng Lợi luôn đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng và là đối tác tin cậy của quý khách hàng gần xa. Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ với cơ sở, chúng tôi sẽ giao hàng tận nơi.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------

